# How can we find you when camping?



## happiestcamper

After posting for awhile, I realized what a great group of people we have here, and what a shame it would be to be in the same CG and not run into y'all in person. So, I'll go first: June 29 - July 3 (may stay an extra night or two) and July 27 - August 3 we will be at Davidson River CG in Brevard NC. Keystone Cabana hybrid, pewter Suburban, Mount Pleasant South Carolina sign hanging on site post.

If you're there, look us up :10220:


----------



## cts424

July 3 - 6 and Labor day weekend we will be at Buttonwood Campground in Port Royal , PA. . Blue Dodge Ram 1500 and a white Jack Russell will be how you can spot us !!!


----------



## kiteri

We should make a "camper community" symbol!!!

Get it made into decals, and proudly display it on your RV or campsite!

Any suggestions?

A golden flame :icon_smile_campfire

A large smore :icon_smile_smore:

A big can of beer :thumbup1:

hehehehehe. I would definately stop by the campsite of the guy with the huge beer decal!


----------



## ecc

Hi all, we will be camping for the first time in our new to us Keystone Cub at Watsadler on Lake Hartwell in Georgia on Aug. 1-3, we have a white Jeep Cherokee.


----------



## l2l

kiteri said:


> We should make a "camper community" symbol!!!
> 
> Get it made into decals, and proudly display it on your RV or campsite!
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> A golden flame :icon_smile_campfire
> 
> A large smore :icon_smile_smore:
> 
> A big can of beer :thumbup1:
> 
> hehehehehe. I would definately stop by the campsite of the guy with the huge beer decal!


This is a GREAT idea, not only can we find each other but we can advertise the site as well, kill two birds with one stone.
As much as I like my beer I think the beer symbol will invite unwanted people to our sites :smack-head: My vote is for the flame, or maybe even the site logo at the very top of the page, think that would look cool affixed to our name sign...


----------



## kiteri

I belong to a community for "Disney a holics" and they have a universally accepted symbol of a lime green Mickey head that you display on your room door, your back pack zipper, your camper etc. to show that you belong to that forum. (I think a bunch of members from that forum signed up here when I posted the link to camper community over there)

I mean who else is going to have a lime green Mickey head just casually stuck on something???????? hehehe

I was joking about the beer logo too!!!

I am game for a symbol to show my camper community spirit!!!!!!


----------



## happiestcamper

Saturday April 4 - Thursday April 9 we will be at Davidson River CG in Brevard NC. Keystone Cabana hybrid, pewter Suburban, Mount Pleasant South Carolina sign hanging on site post.

If you're there, look us up :10220:


----------



## mark

I would be willing to sketch a few ideas, and even know of a company that will print them for a fair price, but how could I upload the sketches for everyone to vote on ?


----------



## ctfortner

mark said:


> I would be willing to sketch a few ideas, and even know of a company that will print them for a fair price, but how could I upload the sketches for everyone to vote on ?


Would love to see what you come up with. Read over this thread for uploading pics. Probably would be best if you start a new thread for it, so everyone will see it.

OR, you can email/PM me and I can post them.


----------



## orangecamper

I think a logo for us would be awesome! I would proudly display it on my jeep! (Though, I have an orange Liberty, not too common, LOL!)
I am going to be in Starved Rock, in IL April 20-25. Probably... If they aren't flooded!


----------



## mark

CT, could you give me an e-mail address to send you my first "rough draft" so you can post it and we can get some feedback from our members ? Please be gentle ! I only had about 25 free minutes today, it is a really "rough" draft.
I would like to have as many suggestions as possible to make this our logo ! 
I have another version of the one I will be sending,that includes a travel trailer sillouette, I will make a rough sketch of it tomorrow evening and send it thursday. 
Also, if I could get a rough idea of how many stickers we would be interested in as a group it would help me haggle with the printer for the best price, after all, we campers are a frugal bunch :rotflmao1:
I was also wondering if anyone would be interested in having our logo on a multi-colored patch to sew on vests, backpacks, fishing caps or what-have-you ? Possibly camper community T-shirts ? The company I deal with for my business gives multiple product discounts, so the more products we want the better the overall pricing. Any and all suggestions are greatly appreciated, this is our community, our lifestyle, our project ! 
My e-mail address is [email protected] feel free to send ideas for this project to me at my e-mail or pm me, opinions or input of any kind ! let's take this good idea and run with it and make it great ! I would love to see every member be involved with this. 
I apologize CT for not being very computer literate when it comes to uploading documents, I can fix or make anything in the world, but there are still some things that I just can't figure out...yet, but I'm learning
by the way.. there are underscores between the words and numbers in my e-mail address you can't see because of the underline :bang:


----------



## orangecamper

:10001:
OOO, I would LOVE a tshirt or sweatshirt or something like that! We dress casual at work, can show off my Camper Community pride!!! :clapping::yippie:


----------



## southrnbound

We'll be camping at Greenwood Acres in Grass Lake MI -Memorial weekend Totem Pole CG Dundee (by Cabella's) MI June 26 -July 5 love to have any one brave enough to venture this far north to stop by and say :10220:

I would be in for a sticker and a sweatshirt can wait to see the logo!


----------



## ctfortner

*First Draft from Mark*

Mark has shared his draft with me and asked me to post it. Here it is, please provide honest feedback.









There are many ways to go from here, here are a couple of other ideas that could go with what Mark has put together, such as using the marshmallow and campfire from the website 









This could be a possibility in the sticker somewhere (with or without the Camper Community writing on it)











Thoughts everyone


----------



## southrnbound

*Logo*










I like this idea:thumbup1:, but adding Marks verbage 
" member camper community .com" especially for a site flag or shirts.


----------



## ctfortner

I actually had some shirts made with this logo last year







, I will take some pics and post what they look like. The only reason I didnt have more made is they were actually embroidered, and if you didnt iron them, they get all crazy on you. So, I am going to try screen printing them next.


----------



## southrnbound

I have had that problem too with embroided t-shirts not as big a problem with denim though. Look forward to the pics


----------



## orangecamper

:way-to-go:
I LOVE Mark's rough draft! That would be awesome on shirts or stickers. I am not all that creative, LOL! I can't think of anything to improve on it. I really like the verbiage, as long as that's on it, I would love anything you guys decide. :10001:


----------



## ctfortner

Here is some shirts I had made last year but as I said they are embroidered and it just doesnt work all that great on the t-shirts. Screen printing will be the best bet, but this gives you an idea of what they look like.


----------



## gspecht

*Logo CC help offer*

I'm new to the group too, but I think a logo of some sort would be the way to go. We own a small print shop, perhaps we could help out with getting it printed.


----------



## l2l

southrnbound said:


> I like this idea:thumbup1:, but adding Marks verbage
> " member camper community .com" especially for a site flag or shirts.


I like that idea too


----------

